# Willing fate to intervene...



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gracie's breeder has recently posted pictures of a new litter of kittens and I have completely fallen head over heels for one of them. I'd been thinking about getting another brown tabby M/C next year, a male this time and was keeping an eye on a particular planned mating coming up. However this litter has arrived with the most perfect little man. (I've met Mum who is breathtakingly beautiful and Dad is Gracie's dad so he would be half brother to her). However he has already been optioned to a lady in France who wanted a stud/show cat. I can't believe how devastated I am and I'm just willing fate to intervene so that the lady changes her mind and we can adopt him instead. I've told my breeder we would be willing to pay his stud price although he wouldn't be used for breeding. Even my O/H who didn't really want a male or brown tabby this time has been utterly bowled over by him.



Thinking positive thoughts that somehow he will be able to become part of our little family.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's a little beauty. Will keep fingers crossed circumstances change.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is beautiful.
Must admit I would be happier for one of my kittens to be a pet rather than a stud, lets hope the people in France don't take him.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Hope he will be yours and we will see many pictures of that sweet face in the future. Paws crossed!


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

O...his little face :001_wub:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How gorgeous is he. Love his little chubby face 

Viv xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

He is so lovely, hopefully your wishes will come true. Lets all think positive thoughts!! xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh hes lovely, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Keep us updated xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful. Hope he gets the chance to become part of your family


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

He certainly is a stunner, I can see why you have fallen hard!!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness, he is stunning, I think that I really would like this little boy to be my other nephew. I will keep fingers toes and everything else crossed for you.

Xxxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes - from the moment I set eyes on him I got that heart wrenching gut feeling. Maybe it's because he reminds me of Gracie and my first cat Cinders when they were very young.

I am a big believer in fate and destiny so if it's meant to be it will beand if not.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

He' s stunning, adding my hopes to the others that fate intervenes for you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful boy :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Everything x here xxxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

He's tunning HB, fingers crossed, maybe the breeder will decide she'd rather he was kept as a pet than used for stud.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> He's tunning HB, fingers crossed, maybe the breeder will decide she'd rather he was kept as a pet than used for stud.


I'm hoping so as well. He'll have a much happier life with us.loved to the moon and back and spoilt rotten just like the others!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

He's gorgeous. I hope he ends up as yours. He'll definitely have a brilliant life with you. I bet he'll look fab in a bumble bee outfit too 

Keep us updated.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> He's gorgeous. I hope he ends up as yours. He'll definitely have a brilliant life with you. I bet he'll look fab in a bumble bee outfit too
> 
> Keep us updated.


Awww not thinking, not thinking, not thinking about wardrobes :frown2:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow HB, he's adorable!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have got all our paws and fingers crossed that your dream will come true.

He is a lovely Boy


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> He'll have a much happier life with us.loved to the moon and back and spoilt rotten just like the others!


My stud has a wonderful life thank you, as do the boys I've let go as studs - couldn't be more loved and spoilt, as are all the studs I know.
Anyone offering money to take a cat as a pet that has been selected to help the breed along wouldn't get far with most breeders. Expressing interest if things fall through is one thing, to think it's about money is another.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I'm hoping so as well. He'll have a much happier life with us.loved to the moon and back and spoilt rotten just like the others!


Awww he is beautiful! It will happen if it's meant to be Hun! I do hope he will be yours! XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The latest pictures are up of my dream little boy



I emailed my breeder to ask after him today and she has said she is trying to see if the lady in France will take his brother from the same litter instead. No promises though.

There is a peculiar coincidence which I didn't realise until last week and I've not mentioned this to my breeder as I didn't want her to feel under pressure..but some of you will know my husband's dad died in October after being in hospital a whilethis little boy was born the exact same day he died. I daren't ask what time...


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

oh, he's such a cutie, your three are starting to make me seriously think about getting an MC.. they are all just so stunning


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> The latest pictures are up of my dream little boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is meant to be HB, I am sure of it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> It is meant to be HB, I am sure of it!


I really hope so too DM but if it's not then I'm ok with that too.


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> The latest pictures are up of my dream little boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you do get him. :thumbsup: it is fate that you have this little one, a gift.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for you. It would be wonderful to be updated about his development on the forum and see how he grows and blooms. He has the sweetest most adorable little face!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think about this everyday Hun I am sending you spiritual vibes that fate works in your favour. I so hope you can get this gorgeous boy that you have totally fallen in Love with. Hugs XX btw he does look just a little bit special! Lol!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh, he's gorgeous, what a little cracker, all fingers and paws crossed he ends up being yours


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

He is such a stunner, Huck would love him as a baby brother :

I hope he becomes yours. That would compete your wee family for the meantime.

Xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed. I'm trying to convince my OH to let me get another one but he's putting his foot down


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Fingers crossed. I'm trying to convince my OH to let me get another one but he's putting his foot down


I daren't suggest what I did in order to get Huck - maybe another thread


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I daren't suggest what I did in order to get Huck - maybe another thread


You cant say that and then not tell us!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I daren't suggest what I did in order to get Huck - maybe another thread


Haha is it not child friendly HB?


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I daren't suggest what I did in order to get Huck - maybe another thread


Go on  you can tell us, we won't tell anyone :lol:


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Can I just say that 4 MCs is absolutely ridiculous.....










I will have to take Holly off your hand to accommodate any new addition!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> Can I just say that 4 MCs is absolutely ridiculous.....
> 
> I will have to take Holly off your hand to accommodate any new addition!


Ha Ha! Do you like hospital food?:lol: X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I daren't suggest what I did in order to get Huck - maybe another thread


Come on HB, spill!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok Oklong story.

Part 1: My O/H had 2 cats Ben and Cara. 
My baby, Cinders who I had at uni, then, back home again living with parents, died  aged 16 and I was utterly distraught. O/H at the time said if I wanted to get another cat it was fine with him. I couldn't face it as it just felt too soon. But after a year I felt the time was right. 

However by this stage his cats were another year older and he changed his mind as he didn't want to upset them in their old age (12, 13). But, the thought of not getting my own cat again, until both had passed away, seemed really unfair to me, so I hatched a plan :idea:

I knew his real fear stemmed from the upset the potential new cat might cause, so I decided that if I could integrate the new one while he was away on a work trip all would be wellhe would come home to the surprise (shock) of another cat but wouldn't be able to complain because they were all getting on ok. 

I had already decided I would get a maine coon (I had spotted and fallen in love with the breed at The Supreme when volunteering on a charity stall).

So off he went to Vegas (work hmmm :roll eyes)

Part 2 I am utterly ashamed about and will only tell you if you promise not to think badly of me because of it... :frown2:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So did you basically sneak Huck whilst he was away haha?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ok Oklong story.
> 
> Part 1: My O/H had 2 cats Ben and Cara.
> My baby, Cinders who I had at uni, then, back home again living with parents, died  aged 16 and I was utterly distraught. O/H at the time said if I wanted to get another cat it was fine with him. I couldn't face it as it just felt too soon. But after a year I felt the time was right.
> ...


SPILL!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep  Part 2 

I dropped him off at the airport and I had a list of M/C breeders in the London, Surrey, Sussex areas, so I sat in the car park at LGW and and called every single one of them. Having never had a pedigree before, or knew of anyone who had one, I didn't realise you had to go on a waiting list/be vetted etc etc

So basically I couldn't find a single M/C available anywhere  I was gutted 

Then I had a thought - I used to go to a well known London store every Christmas and always went to the 4th floor to gaze at the beautiful cats they had on sale there. At this point I have to add that I am completely against getting a cat from a pet shop  It's wrong, I know it, but I was desperate  I knew if I had to go on a waiting list O/H would never agree to it so I made a decision..

I would go to London, go to the store and IF they had M/Cs and IF they had silvers and IF they had a male - it was meant to beif not I would completely forget about the idea and leave it at that. Needless to say Huck had just arrived in the store the previous day.

I couldn't take him immediately as he had to be vet checked etc and they like to keep them at the store for at least a week before they let them go so I had to plead with them to let him go early ( I only had a few days to make my plan work). They said as long as he was given the all clear by the vet I could take him the next day 

To be cont...


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Waits with bated breath.......


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

..............


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Taps foot impatiently muttering "surely HB won't be mean enough to leave us hanging...."


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Blimey - worse than old style Dr Who! 

What happened next? 
What did the OH demand in return?
How did the intros go?
How long was Huckybuck in the doghouse for?
What did his Mum say?

Tune in for the next episode!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so excited!!! I want to know moreeeeee!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Part 3: To reserve him I had to put a deposit down (I'd done my research on approx how much a M/C kitten would be so had been putting a little aside for a few weeks - we had a joint account and O/H pretty much knows my spending habits and I didn't want to raise any alarm bells). Everything I'd saved went on his deposit  and he was going to cost twice as much as he would have done from the most expensive breeder 

We can only withdraw so much cash per day from our account so I took out the limit and then took the remainder when I went to collect Huck.

I GOT HIM 

Once home he settled in immediately and whilst the other 2 weren't very happy they coped..

Huck is incredibly verbal for a M/C so when O/H called daily to check in I had to keep thinking of excuses to get off the phone. 

So a few days later i went to pick O/H up from the airport&#8230;After all the niceties he said "So what's been happening at home then?"&#8230;..
"Well" I replied thinking; should I tell him now, or wait til he walks in the door????
"Don't tell me&#8230;you've got a ****** cat" 
I was horrified and he told me how he'd put it all together&#8230;

2 cash withdrawals near said store on 2 consecutive days (work and home accounts linked so he'd spotted it) - he thought at first I had bought a REALLY expensive handbag so was livid  Then he thought about how nice I'd been to him every night on the phone  usually I gave him a really hard time when he was away with the boys, especially in Vegas  then he realised I'd been cutting all our conversations short to get off the phone..could I possibly be having an affair:thumb up: 

On the aircraft on the way back he had the light bulb moment&#8230;

He tried to be furious (but was too tired and jet lagged) and then we walked indoors to see Huck's beautiful, sweet, innocent, gorgeous face&#8230;
"You paid HOW MUCH???? for that scraggy, scrawny little thing?????"
Huck jumped on his suitcase and looked up at him and smiled.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant story :thumbup:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

had you down as being such an honest lady HB, telling fibs to your poor hubby , I think it's marvellous and can only commend your deviousness!!! :thumbup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not very good pics I'm afraid but here he is


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Aww that is a lovely story, I bet he was so relieved that it was that bundle of lovelyness and not a bag with matching shoes 

Seriously, I am a great believer in fate and you were fated to be Huck's mum. The timings all fell into place for a reason

We can see that he fell in love with the breed 

Omg he is so cute in those pics. No wonder you fell in love with him


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Aww I'm all choked up! What a lovely story! Huck was a beautiful kitten and is even a more beautiful cat. :thumbup:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah well, the heart wants what it wants, you and Huck were clearly meant to be, and at least the only affair of the heart you were having was with him!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lovely story, I kind of told my husband that if we got a kitten he could go out with his mates more as I wouldn't been so lonely 
I think most of us have streched the truth a bit to get our own way lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> At least the only affair of the heart you were having was with him!:lol::lol::lol:


He's the only man for me  
Sshh don't tell O/H


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Aww that's a lovely story, it was obviously meant to be! And wasn't Huck just such a gorgeous little kitten? :001_wub:

I really, really hope everything works out with this new little guy, I can see why you have fallen in love with that beautiful little face :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Such a sweet story BUT wow what a stunning Huckleberry


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Love it!  There was no chance it could fail though. Who could resist baby Huck?!!! X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You little minx!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

That story is crazy and hilarious all at the same time! :lol:


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

You could always buy a new kitty as a gift for your OH, he cant stay mad at that can he


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha that's amazing!! I'd never had the guts to do that!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Huck was a beautiful kitten :001_wub: and grown up to be a handsome young man :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

You naughty lady hmy:   but brave   

My OH would have gone nuts  not something I'd risk doing in case he made me take him back


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow HB you're such a talented storyteller :biggrin: Huck's life story is just fab. So do you need to ship OH to Vegas or Honolulu again or is he fully on board with a potential fourth MC? :laugh:


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought I was the only sneeky devious one on here. I did it 3 times when oh was at work lol


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Gorgeous! !!!!!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha loved reading this story! I must admit it is something ive thought about doing before but never had the guts to do it! 

Love those pictures of when he was a kitten, and to be honest how could you resist that face! 

Ever thought about doing it again ha ha!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Haha that's amazing!! I'd never had the guts to do that!!!


 I wasn't sure I could go through with it either, especially when I couldn't get hold of a M/C the proper waybut I told myself if it was meant to be there would be one at the department storethey could easily have had persians instead and it just wouldn't have happened 



sarahecp said:


> My OH would have gone nuts  not something I'd risk doing in case he made me take him back


 I fully expected O/H to go nuts :cursing: but I knew I'd never be able to take Huck backit would have been the classic ultimatumthe cat with me or...:crying:



Ragdollsfriend said:


> So do you need to ship OH to Vegas or Honolulu again or is he fully on board with a potential fourth MC? :laugh:


 Thankfully he's fully on board with this one - tho he really wanted to wait til next year, have a ginger and it be a girl so not quite what he's after 



wyntersmum said:


> I thought I was the only sneeky devious one on here. I did it 3 times when oh was at work lol


 Thank goodness there's someone else as naughty as me out there


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Thankfully he's fully on board with this one - tho he really wanted to wait til next year, have a ginger and it be a girl so not quite what he's after


After we lost Mac we said no more cats ever, then my husband decided if he saw a ginger female then he would make an exception...we ended up with Finn, a black and white male, definitely not the cat he wanted...or i wanted at the time but hes definitely the right cat for us now.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LostSoul said:


> After we lost Mac we said no more cats ever, then my husband decided if he saw a ginger female then he would make an exception...we ended up with Finn, a black and white male, definitely not the cat he wanted...or i wanted at the time but hes definitely the right cat for us now.


You don't see too many pure ginger females anyway. Finn is super gorgeous so I bet you are happy now that you have him. X


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Soozi said:


> You don't see too many pure ginger females anyway. Finn is super gorgeous so I bet you are happy now that you have him. X


i think that was my husbands point, if he never saw one we'd never have one but Finn just turned up and made himself at home, i couldnt imagine him not being here now and we both love him to pieces, even at 4am when he attacks my hair


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Haha that's amazing!! I'd never had the guts to do that!!!


Oh kept saying no more pets after mini mouse goes but I kept on at him he said ok a kitten so that day I went and got Snow. He loved him. Then week later I thought oh bless Snow is lonely so got Ben when he was at work. Lol "supprise" lol
Then no thanks to teddymum advert for Casper piped up. Kept saying no I can't. But kept looking at him. So thought like you if it's ment to be. So I sent an email. Few days later got call off his owner. Woo hoo sent text to oh thank you for my early Xmas prezzy. He just looked at me. He couldn't say no coz he loves white cats pmsl. Better not do it again. Xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

What a fantastic story  if I had done that I would have been divorced lol you are one very brave lady and Huck is one gorgeous boy. MCs are very vocal Yogi is at least, bless him. My hat goes off to you. :thumbup1: . I hope you can have your new boy he is gorgeous too as are your other furbabies 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> What a fantastic story  if I had done that I would have been divorced lol you are one very brave lady and Huck is one gorgeous boy. MCs are very vocal Yogi is at least, bless him. My hat goes off to you. :thumbup1: . I hope you can have your new boy he is gorgeous too as are your other furbabies
> 
> Viv xx


Roman is very vocal too  doesn't shut up  would love to know what he chats about


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

So's Dante! He chats away to himself when he is in other rooms, it's so funny!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So does Yoda, she is always chirping and chattering away to herself and the other cats


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

vivien said:


> What a fantastic story  MCs are very vocal Yogi is at least, bless him.
> Viv xx





sarahecp said:


> Roman is very vocal too  doesn't shut up  would love to know what he chats about





Jellypi3 said:


> So's Dante! He chats away to himself when he is in other rooms, it's so funny!





chloe1975 said:


> So does Yoda, she is always chirping and chattering away to herself and the other cats


Gosh and I thought Huck was a verbal one off - I knew M/Cs liked to chirp and chatter but I'd heard that they were supposed to be quietly spoken - a small voice in a big body. Huck has the loudest whining meow I've ever heard and he positively shouts if he doesn't get the response he wants. I can only describe him as gobby! What's peculiar though is that he doesn't have an audible purr - I can tell when he is purring but no sound comes out. It's odd.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Roman meows like a tiny little kitten  but can shout so loud my next door neighbour said he can hear him   he shouts louder when no one is taking any notice and when he sits at the back door and I won't take him out to the garden. 

And a different kind of shouting when he's got dire rear and about to use the tray  

I think he's on par with a Meezer


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Roman meows like a tiny little kitten  but can shout so loud my next door neighbour said he can hear him   he shouts louder when no one is taking any notice and when he sits at the back door and I won't take him out to the garden.
> 
> And a different kind of shouting when he's got dire rear and about to use the tray
> 
> I think he's on par with a Meezer


Now THAT is just like Huck - they could be brothers!!!! I always said Huck yowled like a Bengal (they had them at the shop  in the pens next to the M/Cs and that's where I thought he'd learned it from). Holly barely murmurs but she does squeal when you pick her up and Gracie is rapidly learning from both of them  It's getting to be a VERY noisy household


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I love how you read breeds traits and the reality is completely opposite, everything says Brits barely make a sound, whoever decided that ought to come spend a day in this house :laugh:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Missy is very quiet, you hardly hear a peep from her.

I thought Miss Willowbee was chatty until I got Evie and Gus and boy oh boy they never stop, they're always chattering on about something and different noises for different things.

I love listening to them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I love it when they chirp to the birds, and must admit to having a conversation with the cats myself, well, nobody in the house listens so all I have is the cats.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I love it when they chirp to the birds, and must admit to having a conversation with the cats myself, well, nobody in the house listens so all I have is the cats.


And mid sentence they run out on you, leaving you talking to yourself


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a little bit devastated this morning 
I went on my breeders website last night to see if she had put anymore pictures of beautiful boy on there..she has! But she's also now got him down as reserved 
I haven't heard anything from her, so I'm assuming the lady in France has now paid his deposit. I know I shouldn't have got my hopes up but I have shed a tear or two and feel pretty sad about it :crying:
[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_2182_zps2fd07c3a.jpg.html]


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww hun there will be more kittens  head up , if this wasn't meant to be then that means another more perfect boy will be there next time x


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww, I'm so sorry hun, we had everything crossed here for you (((hugs)))


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry for your disappointment .... You will get your perfect boy just might take a little longer to find him x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Know how disappointed you are hun, he is a beautiful boy but you have to think he is now going for stud to progress the breed, sure he will make beautiful kittens.

There will be another gorgeous boy for you one day. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww! there will be another baby out there for you Hun! I know you pinned your hopes on him but it was meant to be. That special one will come along when the time is right!  XX Hugs!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Bless you honey. I'm sure you will get your perfect boy eventually. X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So sorry you're disapppinted  I'm a big believer in fate, there will obviously be another little boy out there who is even more perfect for your family, and when that time comes you'll understand why this didn't work out


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry it wasn't to be


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for all your kind words  
I know you are all right, whatever the reason, maybe he wasn't the boy for us  There is another litter due imminently and I saw the same mating's off spring, last year, when I was looking for Grace :001_tt1: I would have taken 2 of them over her   don't let her hear that  but they'd already been reserved. 
One good thing to come out of it all is that both my O/H and I are ready to get another  and a boy at that  We were going to wait until next year and O/H only really wanted another girl so I am going to focus on the positive side of it all and try to look forward to whoever little boy is, that is meant to join our family.

(And at least I won't have to resort to devious plans this time around )


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry HB  xx

I do believe everything happens for a reason and you will find your purrfect Coonie


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

What's for you won't go by you HB! It's disappointing now but it will all work out in the end


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry that it didn't work out with him HB 

I'm sure there will be another beautiful boy who will be perfect for you x


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

In future it will all make sense to you I promise. 

When I was looking for a kitten I found a gorgeous semi longhaired tortie but my mum wanted me to wait to text. I text the next morning and someone had beat me to her. If I had text when I wanted to she would of been mine.

I was gutted but then I found Ozzy and I wouldnt swap him for anything. He is funny and affectionate, even when he is wrecking my house. So don't be too disheartened  someone is round the corner for you


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so so sorry to hear that my dear friend. It just wasn't fated to be I guess. There will be another boy ready for you soon and it will be an instantaneous bonding. Even your hubby is ready now so that's a good sign.

You were happy to wait until Gracie's breeder had her litter so just perhaps your special boy will be there. I know how disappointed you must be and can understand that perfectly.

Just wait, he is just around the corner and you will fall in love with him.

Lots of hugs.

Me xxxxx


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Sweet pea to be fair.

Your paths met briefly, and he made you realize you're ready for another boy. Thanks little tabby.

Now off you go to sunny France.

Huck, a sweet cousin of his will be for you when the time comes, one who s meant to stick with you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a little update. The babies have been born from the same mating I saw last year. They were born on Monday night and poor Mummy had EIGHT. The thought of carrying around EIGHT Maine coons is a little scary! They are all brown tabby and white. She's got 2 girls and 6 boys..the breeder thinks 3 of the boys may have show potential though obviously it is early days yet. 

I will post pictures as soon as they are on the website  

Trying not to be too presumptuous but have been thinking of boys names already


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww how exciting!! Almost the colour you were wanting, and if you fell in love with the other brown tabby and white I bet you will again  That's not presumptuous, I had Orphelia's name picked out for years, and when I get a boy one day he will be Humphrey


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> That's not presumptuous, I had Orphelia's name picked out for years, and when I get a boy one day he will be Humphrey


I love the name Humphrey!!!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I love the name Humphrey!!!!!


 So cute isn't it! I love Hector too, but Orphelia's Dad is a Hector!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossing my fingers you get one! It's just meant to be


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you HB. Can't wait to see pictures of the little fella. We love old fashioned names so if we are lucky enough to get a kitten, we have thought of names like Arthur and Herbert (Herbie). I'm really excited for you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> We love old fashioned names so if we are lucky enough to get a kitten, we have thought of names like Arthur and Herbert (Herbie). I'm really excited for you :biggrin: :biggrin:


I like old fashioned name too - my hens are called Mabel, Myrtle, Sybil, Lucinda and Dottie - I also had a Daisy  but he became Dave and the the same thing happened with Flora Dora who turned into Frank


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh I do hope there's a little fella in this litter who steals your heart HB!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I am sooooo excited for you. Are you going to think of 2 boys?

I'm just paying a flying visit but couldn't resist posting for a few mins. 

This is almost like watching a friend having a baby


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

So I guess it's true what they say:
"In the end everything will be OK, if it's not OK it ain't the end yet"

Really pleased to hear the news and paws crossed for you xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I like old fashioned name too - my hens are called Mabel, Myrtle, Sybil, Lucinda and Dottie - I also had a Daisy  but he became Dave and the the same thing happened with Flora Dora who turned into Frank


My 6 year old daughter is obsessed with the name Flora! All her toy cats are called Flora.

I really hope you have a bit more luck this time. Make sure you keep us updated (not that I needed to say that!).

Btw, I'll be coming to you for your breeders name if we ever move to a bigger house with a garden that we can cat proof


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> I am sooooo excited for you. Are you going to think of 2 boys?
> 
> I'm just paying a flying visit but couldn't resist posting for a few mins.
> 
> This is almost like watching a friend having a baby


Thank you Auntie M, we're only going to take one boy (I think 2 will be just too much for Huck to handle) Out of the 6 boys, there are 3 big ones and the breeder thinks a couple are potentially show quality. So hopefully we will have a choice of those.

I might do a poll to see which PFs would choose, although I know you lot, you wouldn't want to decide between them all and just say take all of them!!!!

I'm so excited as I think she might take some pictures next week so we will get photos from a week old 

There is another litter due this weekend as well


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

This is so exciting! 

Looking forward to seeing photos of baby coonies :001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oo so exciting HB  Can't wait to see piccys of him!!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> There is another litter due this weekend as well


Blimey, they're going to have their hands full!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I can't wait. I'm going to be an Auntie again, this is so exciting:thumbup::thumbup::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

How exciting!  

Baby coonies are just the cutest, all that fluffiness! Can't wait to see pics :001_wub:


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

I am sorry that the little one you wished so hard for was not meant to be but I really hope one of these little ones will be part of your family.

I like how you are thinking of proper names for your little one already. Prima!:thumbup1:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Ooh, I'm so exited for you, can't wait to see pictures, love, love, love with white 

Good luck with choosing a name, CC will tell you, I found it really difficult to decide


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> Blimey, they're going to have their hands full!


The breeder seems to ages with just the odd litter but then all of a sudden there's a couple at the same time - I don't think she expected 8 though!!!! They have 3 from the litter with Gracie's dad as well, plus those due this weekend!



Mum to Missy said:


> Good luck with choosing a name, CC will tell you, I found it really difficult to decide


I've got one up my sleeve that both O/H and I agree on - I hope all PFs will like it too. But I will wait and see the kitten first 

Huckleberry was originally going to be Barnaby (after Midsomer murders) but when I met him the name changed. (He's now from the song Moon River in Breakfast at Tiffany's.."my Huckleberry friend")

For this new kitten I'd have liked the name Puss in Boots but O/H said it's too silly


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> The breeder seems to ages with just the odd litter but then all of a sudden there's a couple at the same time - I don't think she expected 8 though!!!! They have 3 from the litter with Gracie's dad as well, plus those due this weekend!
> 
> I've got one up my sleeve that both O/H and I agree on - I hope all PFs will like it too. But I will wait and see the kitten first
> 
> ...


Boots for short? I like that hun! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Barnaby is cuuuuute!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks to M2M she has spotted the very first picture of the babies for me 
6 days old I think.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Eek! I'm no expert but they look a good size to me! Mind you they are Coonies


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww they're so cuuuuute! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

A www, they just elicit that warm fabulous feeling in the pit of your tummy when you see new babies. I just love cats so much.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

The suspense is killing me :tongue: Can we have an update pretty please


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> The suspense is killing me :tongue: Can we have an update pretty please


Well - there are some more pictures but I just can't decide which one to choose  it's so hard to tell as they all look pretty much the same BUT there is one that is calling me(there is also a brown classic tabby from a later litter, but no picture yet and I don't know if male or female).

So pics at 1.5 weeks old

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_2355_zps1b5d07e5.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_2366_zps8219e2ac.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_2365_zps6e0c498e.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_2352_zps53d0fff6.jpg.html]

I have a feeling a PF poll might be on the cards lol!!!


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh wow cute alert!!!!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww thanks for the update and pics. They are both so lovely no wonder you can't decide. Are they the same size? If not, get a bigger one ... more "volume" for money


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aaawwwwwww babyyyy :001_wub: So teeny!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow! Swoon!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Stunning little angels, I can't imagine how difficult it is to chose for you, but you'll make the right decision in the end


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful kittens, I know which one I would choose, lets wait and see if you choose the same.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Beautiful kittens, I know which one I would choose, lets wait and see if you choose the same.


Me too...........


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't work out how many kittens are in those photos, are there two different ones? So hard to choose when they are so tiny. When is a normal time to reserve one? From newborn? Nice problem to have! 

Edit: I think I've worked out that they are the same kitten!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> I can't work out how many kittens are in those photos, are there two different ones? So hard to choose when they are so tiny. When is a normal time to reserve one? From newborn? Nice problem to have!
> 
> Edit: I think I've worked out that they are the same kitten!


There are 6 different males 

I can just spot the difference between them in things like how defined is the M on their forehead, whether some have more white on their feet than others, more white on the face around the eyes etc, or slightly warmer in colouring

I've just had an email from the breeder and she is saying that 2 are really standing out and are BIG!!!

She will send some more pictures next week when they are a little bit older

They are "under assessment" at the moment but the breeder knows I am interested in a BIG one and a show quality one if possible so I will see which she suggests and take it from there. In the same litter last year 2 really stood out to me at about 3/4 weeks. I'm beside myself with excitement!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I can just imagine just how excited you are HB! See what the photos are like next week! They all look so very cute! I wouldn't know which one. How exciting!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

They're all adorable, just take them all, I'm sure OH won't mind!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gosh not sure how I missed this thread - exciting times


----------



## rainbowbrite (Aug 9, 2014)

Aw so so cute!! Good luck with choosing. I have picked which one I would choose lol. Your breeder sounds lovely also and very helpful xxx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

They are all adorable, and all seem to have that little white stripe!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

HB when can you go and see the kittens? I think you will make up your mind on sight which one is for you!:001_tt1: XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The kittens are now just over 4 1/2 weeks old and we have pictures!!!! 

Out of the 6 boys there are 4 that I am really interested in (before one of you saysNO I can't take them all!!!!!) 

But it is really hard to choose between them as they are all so much alike
Which one should we go for? I could do with a poll lol!!!! 

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_2853_zps7212f59a.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_2866_zpse0e0d8cb.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_2874_zps59de1213.jpg.html]


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, just gorgeous :001_wub:
For me personally, I am drawn to the first one, he has a bit of a cheeky look  and he reminds me of the first time we saw a picture of Oakley 
Good Luck choosing


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> The kittens are now just over 4 1/2 weeks old and we have pictures!!!!
> 
> Out of the 6 boys there are 4 that I am really interested in (before one of you says…NO I can't take them all!!!!!)
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwww, coonie heaven :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Ohh so cute! They all look the same good luck choosing!!  Orphelia was the only spotty girl in the litter thankfully!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> They're all adorable, just take them all, I'm sure OH won't mind!


I agree with this 



Chillicat said:


> Wow, just gorgeous :001_wub:
> For me personally, I am drawn to the first one, he has a bit of a cheeky look  and he reminds me of the first time we saw a picture of Oakley
> Good Luck choosing


haha he does doesn't he! he will be trouble, you should get him


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got a feeling they all may be "trouble" as this is another photo of No3


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Ohh so cute! They all look the same good luck choosing!!
> 
> Super cute and as SusanM says how on earth do you tell them apart !! If I had to choose....the quizzical expression on the adorable face in the first photo would just edge it I think


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I've got a feeling they all may be "trouble" as this is another photo of No3


that little face <3


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Going on those pics alone I think number one but that is completely down to his expression in that photo, Do you have to make a decision before you meet them? Can't you baggsies first viewing on the kittens and make your pick then?
I think it is impossible to choose at this point cos they are so similar... It is going to come down to which one grabs your heart when you meet them or if you are planning to show him them then taking the advice from the breeder about which one she considers to be of show quality 

Absolutely gorgeous by the way every last one of them :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are sooooo :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: but there is something about number one :001_wub:

I agree with OR  

When I first met Roman he was 6 weeks old, I absolutely adored him and he was all over me :001_wub: his breeder said she would reserve him for me but to come back and visit in a couple of weeks as they change all the time, the poor woman couldn't get rid of me  I was there visiting at every opportunity I could  (lucky we've become good friends ) he did change within those couple of weeks and every time I saw him, my mind didn't though, I fell more in love :001_wub:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've asked the breeder what she thinks as I'd like the option to show if the kitten is up for it&#8230;I value her opinion so will be guided somewhat by her (so far we have narrowed it down to these 4). I do think meeting is probably the only way as they really are so alike. Personality is important to me too so I'd be likely to choose the most outgoing/inquisitive of the bunch&#8230;.O/H is going to see what his week at work holds and see if he can take a day off to view next week/weekend perhaps (unfortunately the breeder lives a 5 hour round trip away otherwise I would have been there already).

When I saw the same litter last year at a similar age 2 stood out immediately but Mum has had twice as many this time


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh how EXCITING for you   

I have recently got a new kitten and i'll tell you how I chose....

Yes, I had a certain "look" I wanted but most important to me was the temperament. I was extremely specific what I was looking for in this regard as my primary concern was a kitten Fuzz especially would love and not feel intimidated by 

So anyway, long story short , the breeder had a kitten that wasn't currently advertised as apparently he was in a dilemma over whether to keep him or not and so wasn't advertising him. Apparently though, he felt he would be perfect for me and my cat family 

Stu made the 7 hour hour round trip alone to meet the little man (I won't leave fuzz alone for as long as was necessary, which was about 10 hours) and the breeder was right, he is everything I have ever dreamed of and more :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

He's a Persian and flatter faced than I was actually looking for (I prefer more open faced) but I'm so glad I put appearance aside in favour of temperament 

Maybe have a think of the personality you need , ie, for showing, integration etc and go with the one your breeder thinks fits the bill ?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Number 1 is very cheeky looking. Number 3 has quite the chin doesn't he! There's something about the expressions on these kittens - they almost look a bit smug like they know they've gotten away with murder! 

You must be so excited!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Oh how EXCITING for you
> 
> I have recently got a new kitten and i'll tell you how I chose....
> 
> ...


Am I reading this right?????? No 6 on the horizon!!!!!! :confused1::confused1::confused1::laugh:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Am I reading this right?????? No 6 on the horizon!!!!!! :confused1::confused1::confused1::laugh:


Already here    I am currently struggling with Photobucket so that I can introduce him .....feeling like throwing pc out of the window


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Already here    I am currently struggling with Photobucket so that I can introduce him .....feeling like throwing pc out of the window


You sneaky mare!!!!!!!! How on earth have you kept that one to yourself :sneaky2: Hurry up with that Intro thread cos I want details and load of pics!!!

We'll have to get working on a new siggie in the new year! :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Blimey are you sure those are 4 different kittens? 
Seemingly I am alone with my fave being number 2 
Can't wait to hear the outcome


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Cats cats cats said:


> Already here    I am currently struggling with Photobucket so that I can introduce him .....feeling like throwing pc out of the window


A black persian? I _need_ to see pictures


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> You sneaky mare!!!!!!!! How on earth have you kept that one to yourself :sneaky2: Hurry up with that Intro thread cos I want details and load of pics!!!
> 
> We'll have to get working on a new siggie in the new year! :001_tongue::001_tongue:


PB is making me seriously mad    hence why I don't tend to post pics anymore. I've imported them all from Facebook and can I find them ......nope :bored:   

Oh and yes, a siggie would be GREAT  xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> PB is making me seriously mad    hence why I don't tend to post pics anymore. I've imported them all from Facebook and can I find them ......nope :bored:
> 
> Oh and yes, a siggie would be GREAT  xx


I can never get on with PB, drives me mad! 
You could save a couple from FB onto your PC and attach as thumbnails - we won't mind having to enlarge them to take a peek


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

daisysmama said:


> A black persian? I _need_ to see pictures


He might be black  or not


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> I can never get on with PB, drives me mad!
> You could save a couple from FB onto your PC and attach as thumbnails - we won't mind having to enlarge them to take a peek


Glad its not just me !! I've saved some pics and uploaded via pc. I "think" it might have worked  the bulk upload from FB , I just have no idea where it puts them !


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So gorgeous!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I was wondering when you were going to post on here about your new gorgeous little man  

Everyone needs to see how beautiful he is :001_wub: :001_wub:


Photobucket never behaves, I find it sooooo frustrating


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I like number one the best too, he looks a real sweetie, although they are all gorgeous.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

i love them all!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh i cant see them last few pics you put on


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

kellyrich said:


> Oh i cant see them last few pics you put on


I know  I deleted some from photo bucket and then realised that they'd gone from here. There are some new ones this week so I will pop them on later as I still can't decide


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oooh yes pls i would love to see them


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

For Kellyrich: these were the original pics from last week - I actually have 6 to choose from but so far these 4 have stood out, they're about 6 weeks old.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are these photographs of different kittens, if so you can play a game of spot the difference  they all look the same to me.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Number 1!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Why #1 JP.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So, this week I think I have managed to narrow it down to 3..
I'm actually going to see them all in 2 week's time once they've had their first injections  and my breeder has promised me the pic of the bunch then  She suggested waiting the extra 2 weeks as they change such a lot and I do want to try to get one that potentially could show well.
Let me know who's standing out; as he will of course be a PF's baby as well as a Huckybuck one 

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3160_zps4ef757f0.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: They are all gorgeous, glad I don't need to choose.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Picture no.1 of the latest lot, he looks to have mischief in his eyes


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just think number 1 has a cheeky look. They are all adorable though!!! I'm envious right now lol


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

From the latest photos I'd say number 3 - but that was probably a different kitten from the last time


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm in love :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
Number 1 has captured my heart

Auntie M ( who can't wait to see her new nephew)
Xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

#1 is the kitten I would choose going by photograph's alone, although could all change at a viewing.

They look very confident and naughty


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Me and my 6 year old daughter say number 3! He has cute markings on his nose and some interesting colours on his face.

They are all gorgeous though.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

They all look like trouble to me HB!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's funny but at the moment I am drawn to each one for different reasons.

No1 looks really cute and mischievous, he was the only one standing up in all of the pictures..but he does seem a little bit smaller than the other two, if I look closely..or is that just the camera???

No 3 I just love the colouring of - he reminds me of Typhoon, who started this all off! I adore the white spot on his nose and his big ears

No2 (no votes yet  ) actually reminds me a lot of Gracie when she was a babyhe looks a big boy..seems to have a big head (!) big eyes and a big muzzlebut again is this just the camera???

Decisions :crazy:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Number 3 for me, just something about him that draws my eyes but they are all beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> No2 (no votes yet  ) actually reminds me a lot of Gracie when she was a babyhe looks a big boy..seems to have a big head (!) big eyes and a big muzzlebut again is this just the camera???
> 
> Decisions :crazy:


I was quite drawn to number 2 because of his size! He definitely looks bigger and chunkier :001_wub:


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> So, this week I think I have managed to narrow it down to 3..
> I'm actually going to see them all in 2 week's time once they've had their first injections  and my breeder has promised me the pic of the bunch then  She suggested waiting the extra 2 weeks as they change such a lot and I do want to try to get one that potentially could show well.
> Let me know who's standing out; as he will of course be a PF's baby as well as a Huckybuck one
> 
> [/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3160_zps4ef757f0.jpg.html]


I've tried my best to avoid this thread because I'm currently wanting another but I am doing my best to resist the urge! :blush:

But I adore the kitten in the second picture, he? looks very sweet and I adore his darker colours, I think it makes a nice contrast to the white on his chest and paws, plus the tiniest amount of white on his nose is just adorable! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

They are gorgeous. It's #1 for me there is just something about his face that so reminds me of Oakley. I have just looked back at Oakley's kitten photos he's so grown up now 
This was Oakley at 7 weeks, I would love another one, but not doable at moment


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I love number 1. Such an open, unphased, inquisitive face.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooo how exciting Huckybuck! I haven't read right through but have looked at the latest photos of the three kittens.

For me if you are looking to show it would have to be kitten 1, simply because he has that 'look at me quality' which is so important in a show cat. Number 2 is nice also though but I'm not so keen on number 3.

Of course this is all academic because I don't know enough about Mainecoons to be able to judge 

I bet you can't wait to finally see them in the fur.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

It's such a tough call - glad it's not mine! Number two for colouring but number three for the look on his face!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> It's #1 for me there is just something about his face that so reminds me of Oakley.


I just adore Oakley, he is such a handsome boy and was such a beautiful baby too. If our boy grows up to be anything like him I will be very proud indeed 



Tigermoon said:


> Of course this is all academic because I don't know enough about Mainecoons to be able to judge


Just looked at your profile TM and I noticed you show and breedthat's interesting.

No 1 seems to be edging ahead  but I'm glad I've got some voters for 2 and 3 as well. I appreciate all your comments and are taking them on boardit will all probably change again next week and I'll be having to choose between 6 again lol!!!!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I just adore Oakley, he is such a handsome boy and was such a beautiful baby too. If our boy grows up to be anything like him I will be very proud indeed
> 
> Just looked at your profile TM and I noticed you show and breedthat's interesting.
> 
> No 1 seems to be edging ahead  but I'm glad I've got some voters for 2 and 3 as well. I appreciate all your comments and are taking them on boardit will all probably change again next week and I'll be having to choose between 6 again lol!!!!


Thank you, when we saw the first picture of Oakley and his 2 siblings, we struggled to decide, I liked the middle one who's facial pattern was different whereas OH liked Oakley on first sight, we then found that the breeders had reserved one for themselves and thought it was the one OH liked, but when we got there they had reserved the one with the white face and we had first choice from the other 2 and as they say the rest is history, Oakley fell asleep at my feet and we were smitten. 
I am so excited for you and I love that I can feed my MC addiction through others on here, there are so many and all are just gorgeous.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

another vote for number one :001_tt1:


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

They are all cuties can't vote.
Hope they all get adopted by lovely people.

Seeing them in real should help you decide!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I vote 3 because he seems to be the underdog  They could all have totally changer in another couple of weeks and one will just scream "take me!" All gorgeous


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Number 3 xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Number 2 haha
Btw, I'm on hols and far away and not supposed to spend any time online ( :blush: ) but just couldn't resist and needed to check for any updates to this thread. A really tough choice, they are all so sweet and fluffy and ... all look like winners to me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Number 2 haha
> Btw, I'm on hols and far away and not supposed to spend any time online ( :blush: ) but just couldn't resist and needed to check for any updates to this thread. A really tough choice, they are all so sweet and fluffy and ... all look like winners to me


Aww thank you RF, hope you are somewhere warm and nice and lovely time xx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Fingers crossed for you HB. Can't wait to see pictures of the little fella. We love old fashioned names so if we are lucky enough to get a kitten, we have thought of names like* Arthur and Herbert *(Herbie). I'm really excited for you :biggrin: :biggrin:


Our guinea pigs were Norman and Herbert (though Herbert had to be changed to Herberta when we opened the door one day to a hutch full of little Herbies . . . )


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

My choice would be number 2 :001_tt1:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> The breeder seems to ages with just the odd litter but then all of a sudden there's a couple at the same time - I don't think she expected 8 though!!!! They have 3 from the litter with Gracie's dad as well, plus those due this weekend!
> 
> I've got one up my sleeve that both O/H and I agree on - I hope all PFs will like it too. But I will wait and see the kitten first
> 
> ...


Antonio is nice though (Banderas)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I would go for number 3 - he has an excessive amount of "cute".

But in a couple of years time, can I say that I pity the judge who meets up with two (or three, or more) of this litter together in the same show and has to make a decision . . .


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sure once you meet them one of them will stand out and you'll know that, that one is the one for you


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

So cute!! All of them!

For some reason i was drawn to number 2 straight away!! Yummy! 

Just had to have another look at him, i think hes stunning, he just has that look that says "take me home"! He looks really loving and hes a chunky monkey!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Just looked at your profile TM and I noticed you show and breedthat's interesting.


I do indeed and have done for a few years now. I really enjoy showing the cats.



huckybuck said:


> No 1 seems to be edging ahead  but I'm glad I've got some voters for 2 and 3 as well. I appreciate all your comments and are taking them on boardit will all probably change again next week and I'll be having to choose between 6 again lol!!!!


LOL. I think at the end of the day you will know instinctively when you finally clap eyes on them. 'Your' kitten will just leap out at you.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

All three are so cute but numbers two and three each get a vote from me but for different reasons. Number two looks like a sweetheart, cheeky but lovely. Number three has amazing markings and is very beautiful, I know nothing about showing at all but I imagine he would do well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So, new photos today 
and one seems to have jumped right out to me..his name is Pythagoras (I do really like his name, although if I end up choosing him I will still probably change it to one that has some meaning to me).

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3618_zpsc08a40bc.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3619_zps84f85025.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3620_zps84f63fc3.jpg.html]

The other one I still have a BIG soft spot for is Hercules - he looks a BIG chunky boy and super cute too. At the moment Pythagoras is just tipping it with his expression and colouring (although this may just be the photograph) but I'm hoping the breeder will keep them both optioned for me, until I see them next week :w00t:

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3574_zpsc8ad087c.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3577_zps8c4ed876.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3583_zps19b34dec.jpg.html]


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Stunning babes... I think Pythagoras stands out to me!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kitten nap one for me when you visit, they are stunning.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just had an email from the breeder - she says Pythagoras is lovely, she's liked him from Day 1 but she will still let us choose when we see them next Friday  and she said Hercules and Leonidas are also lovely.

Will do CC 

I'm beside myself with excitement!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh how exciting! They are both so beautiful and so hard to choose between! 

Im sure you will know better when you see them both and the right one will choose you! 

Or just take them both!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Stunning babes... I think Pythagoras stands out to me!


Me too 

They are all gorgeous :001_wub: but he's just :001_wub: :001_wub: and I love his name


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

No wonder you are excited HB! they are so gorgeous! I am also now wondering if you come away with more than one little bundle! LOL!!! Really happy for you Hun whichever one you fall for! XXX


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Pythagoras is a right little stunner :001_tt1:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Me too
> They are all gorgeous :001_wub: but he's just :001_wub: :001_wub: and I love his name


I think Pythagoras looks a lot like Roman  Have you got a pic of him when he was around 7/8 weeks?



Soozi said:


> I am also now wondering if you come away with more than one little bundle! LOL!!!


 I'd love more than 1 but I think Huck can only cope with one at a time 

If there were ever any more after this it would have to be a ginger!!!!!


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh my goodness, how gorgeous! I wonder if Hedges would like a little brother.......


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I think Pythagoras looks a lot like Roman  Have you got a pic of him when he was around 7/8 weeks?
> 
> I'd love more than 1 but I think Huck can only cope with one at a time
> 
> If there were ever any more after this it would have to be a ginger!!!!!


He does  I will go through my many many photos and post one


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

My goodness, they are gorgeous! There is absolutely no way I could even begin to choose from just a picture. They're both adorable. 

Good luck--I'm sure when you visit them, you'll know which one is meant for you.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> So, this week I think I have managed to narrow it down to 3…..
> I'm actually going to see them all in 2 week's time once they've had their first injections  and my breeder has promised me the pic of the bunch then  She suggested waiting the extra 2 weeks as they change such a lot and I do want to try to get one that potentially could show well….
> Let me know who's standing out; as he will of course be a PF's baby as well as a Huckybuck one
> 
> [/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_3160_zps4ef757f0.jpg.html]


Which one is Pythagoras out of these? I'm guessing 3 (my favourite)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's Roman

He was about 5 weeks in this pic


These ones about 7 weeks 






And this one about 9 weeks


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> Which one is Pythagoras out of these? I'm guessing 3 (my favourite)


He is indeed no 3 

Hercules is no 2.

The little white splodge on his nose :001_wub: and his eyes still have a hint of blue (methinks he is a slow developer  )

But then Herculeschunky monkey  and he has a splodge too :crazy:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Here's Roman
> 
> He was about 5 weeks in this pic
> 
> ...


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
I love him!!! I love him!!!! I love him!!!!
You'd think they were related!!! I wonder if they are somewhere back in the line???
I can't believe how alike they are  I've said it before but if he grows up to be Roman's twin I will be a very happy Mummy


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Pythagoras is stunning HB :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So exciting, but so hard to choose they are both so gorgeous :001_wub:. Good Luck


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww, they're adorable! :001_wub: Pythagoras is lovely although I must admit I absolutely adore chunky little Hercules! :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> I love him!!! I love him!!!! I love him!!!!
> You'd think they were related!!! I wonder if they are somewhere back in the line???
> I can't believe how alike they are  I've said it before but if he grows up to be Roman's twin I will be a very happy Mummy


Thank you . I think he's beautiful but I'm biased 

They are soooo much alike  they could be related somewhere in their lines. Roman's dad had American lines, Roman's breeder didn't own him, the only photo I have of him is when he was a kitten, sadly he died a couple of months after Roman was born  he suddenly become very ill, he had cancer of the kidneys 

Roman's dad Nicky 


Roman's mum, Cassie


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

What a tough choice, they're both just gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you . I think he's beautiful but I'm biased
> 
> They are soooo much alike  they could be related somewhere in their lines. Roman's dad had American lines, Roman's breeder didn't own him, the only photo I have of him is when he was a kitten, sadly he died a couple of months after Roman was born  he suddenly become very ill, he had cancer of the kidneys
> 
> ...


They are absolutely beautiful - you can see where Roman has got his good looks from!! Sad about Dad though 
Are you able to say what their prefix's are? Were they on the pedigree? PM me if you know but don't want to postit would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> He is indeed no 3


Hooray! He's as gorgeous as ever :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> They are absolutely beautiful - you can see where Roman has got his good looks from!! Sad about Dad though
> Are you able to say what their prefix's are? Were they on the pedigree? PM me if you know but don't want to postit would be interesting to find out.


I'll drop you a pm


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

They are both gorgeous, I really don't know how I would choose. I really can see you bringing back both of them and I adore their names. I always loved Greek mythology.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

They are both so gorgeous! Purely on looks alone I'd go with Pythagoras but you never know, when you get there little Hercules may sweep you off your feet! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> I adore their names. I always loved Greek mythology.


I've never watched it but she seems to have named them after Atlantis characterswith that in mind I did expect Jason to be the most handsome  and Pythagoras to be slight and geeky  Hercules speaks for himself 



JaimeandBree said:


> you never know, when you get there little Hercules may sweep you off your feet! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


If this does happen I expect it to be less of a sweep more force gale from "little" Hercules :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Yay! Lovely number 3


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Here's Roman
> 
> He was about 5 weeks in this pic
> 
> ...


aaaawwww little Roman isnt he just adorable!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

HB have you been to see them yet?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We're going up next Fri (23rd) when they will be just over 8 weeks and have had their first injection and vet check. (It's a 3 1/2 hour journey there and 3 1/2 hour journey back so O/H is taking day off work. I've been promised the choice when we get there  so just counting down the days now !!!!


----------



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh my good, look at him! 

My heart just melted!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> We're going up next Fri (23rd) when they will be just over 8 weeks and have had their first injection and vet check. (It's a 3 1/2 hour journey there and 3 1/2 hour journey back so O/H is taking day off work. I've been promised the choice when we get there  so just counting down the days now !!!!


Oh great how exciting! I bet you cant wait to see them!

What a hard choice you are going to have!

Thats a long journey lol! But all worth it in the end!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Huck - hehe..that is one good story...

reminds me the fight for Garfield!!




cannot wait tillyou see them -and send thepics!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Pythagoras is gorgeous! But look at that beautiful chunky monkey! :001_wub: Pretty sure Pythagoras' pics were taken it better light also, his colour looks like it pops more, but you can tell Hercules isn't it great light.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

HB take them both, then I'll take one from you  

Stunning babies. I do love Py's coloring though, and his ears!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Pythagoras is gorgeous! But look at that beautiful chunky monkey! :001_wub: Pretty sure Pythagoras' pics were taken it better light also, his colour looks like it pops more, but you can tell Hercules isn't it great light.


I agree with you SusanM which is why I can't 100% make the decision yet. I think Hercules does have a similar colouring to Pythagoras from previous photos and he seems a huge boy with a big smily face :001_wub:



Jellypi3 said:


> HB take them both, then I'll take one from you
> 
> Stunning babies. I do love Py's coloring though, and his ears!


You're on JP  even O/H said at this rate we'll end up with both  but then quickly backtracked and said we can't possible have 5 

His ears are swinging it for me tooI'll be taking a tape measure with me and measuring who has the biggest ears


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I envy you getting another MC, but I don't envy you having to make the choice 
When we saw Oakley and his brothers for the first time we knew which one we liked from the photos and knew that the choice was only between two because the breeders had reserved one (we were always surprised that they hadn't chosen Oakley), he was the heaviest from birth, but they all looked a similar size and OH was worried that he wasn't going to have a big, bushy fluffy tail because at the time it was stick thin. Oakley chose us though and we are so glad we stuck with our instincts as 6 months later Oakley had the most magnificent tail and was super fluffy all over whereas his brother that the breeders kept still had a skinny tail and short fur (I am unsure if that is normal for MC's or if he developed slower )
I tried to find pictures that show his tail growth the first one was taken when he was 7 weeks old, the second was the day after we brought him home at 13 weeks and the last was taken when he was 10mths old. 
I love his tail :001_wub:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> He was the heaviest from birth, but they all looked a similar size and OH was worried that he wasn't going to have a big, bushy fluffy tail because at the time it was stick thin. Oakley chose us though and we are so glad we stuck with our instincts as 6 months later Oakley had the most magnificent tail and was super fluffy all over whereas his brother that the breeders kept still had a skinny tail and short fur.


OMG that tail - he is just stunning!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: You were so lucky to get him!!! Gracie had quite a thin tail too and she wasn't that fluffy either but she certainly is now and has a bushy tail, although no where near as long and flowing as Oakley's :001_wub: Have you/do you ever show Oakley???

I keep noticing Grace seems to grow in parts - at the moment it is her thighs and bottom (being a girl and liking her food) but a couple of months ago it was her length and head. At one stage she had quite a long tail yet at the moment it seems short. I am expecting this to go on at a slower rate until she reaches 4.

Going by the heaviest I'd have to pick Hercules as he has been the largest all the way along and has a fluffy tail - Py looks slight in comparison but we'll see when we get there. As long as I end up with a Roman x Oakley I will be very happy


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oakley has always grown oddly, we were told that at times he would look our of proportion and it's true there have been times when his head has looked too big/small for his body or his ears have looked to big for his head etc. We have never shown him which is a shame, but we never knew very much about it until after we had got him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> Oakley has always grown oddly, we were told that at times he would look our of proportion and it's true there have been times when his head has looked too big/small for his body or his ears have looked to big for his head etc. We have never shown him which is a shame, but we never knew very much about it until after we had got him.


Aww it is a shame because he looks stunning to me!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Would you PM me his prefix as I'd love to know where he was from?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The time has nearly come - we are going to visit and choose tomorrow 

The breeder has added some more pictures and I think I've narrowed it down to the two I've always liked from Day 1 (pics next post)

But here's pictures of the 2 I've left behind just to check I'm making the right choice..

Leonidas



Jason


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So my two favourites..

Pythagoras

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_4024_zps2e2301a6.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_4022_zps06c2dce0.jpg.html]

and

Hercules
[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_4068_zps09eb5b1b.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_4083_zps84573b8d.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/DSC_4077_zps41d06817.jpg.html]


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

i still love py's colors although herc is very chunky  can i have the one you dont want


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> i still love py's colors although herc is very chunky  can i have the one you dont want


I've just emailed the breeder and told her not to let me take both!!!!

(Sometime in the future I'd really like a red classic tabby, thanks to the beauties I've got to know on PF :roll eyes: and 5 would be my absolute limit..I also want newbie to bond with my 3 if possible and I feel that's less likely if there are 2 - not that I have even thought about it of course  )


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooh good luck tomorrow HB!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous cats. :001_wub:
I would so struggle to choose, I just showed OH and he prefers the look of Py said he had a smiley face and loved his colouring and considering he was the one that picked Oakley  
Good luck tomorrow, I can't wait to hear which one stole your heart


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah good luck


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck and safe and smooth journey for tomorrow xx

Look forward to hearing all about your visit and finding out who'll be joining the HB household


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ooh good luck tomorrow HB!





Chillicat said:


> I would so struggle to choose, I just showed OH and he prefers the look of Py said he had a smiley face and loved his colouring and considering he was the one that picked Oakley
> Good luck tomorrow, I can't wait to hear which one stole your heart





Jellypi3 said:


> Yeah good luck





sarahecp said:


> Good luck and safe and smooth journey for tomorrow xx
> 
> Look forward to hearing all about your visit and finding out who'll be joining the HB household


Thanks everyone!!! It's a long journey 3 hours or so each way but I will try to post tomorrow evening all being well. Should be getting there just after lunchtime.

I have a brand new camera (upcoming birthday) on charge which I am going to practise with tonight and take with me tomorrow so I will post pics over the weekend of THE CHOSEN ONE!!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

That last picture of Hercules! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

(P.S. He'd really suit Barnaby  )


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Hun you have a very difficult choice to make. They are both gorgeous. You may find that one of them picks you. 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks everyone!!! It's a long journey 3 hours or so each way but I will try to post tomorrow evening all being well. Should be getting there just after lunchtime.
> 
> I have a brand new camera (upcoming birthday) on charge which I am going to practise with tonight and take with me tomorrow so I will post pics over the weekend of THE CHOSEN ONE!!!!


Can't wait HB! Good luck girl! X:thumbup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Can't wait HB! Good luck girl! X:thumbup:





vivien said:


> Good luck tomorrow Hun you have a very difficult choice to make. They are both gorgeous. You may find that one of them picks you.
> 
> Viv xx





Susan M said:


> That last picture of Hercules! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> (P.S. He'd really suit Barnaby  )


Thank you so much..I've said I'll text Soozi on our way back and if she's around she'll let everyone know which one 

Barnaby is on the list!!!!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

So excited for you... And ever so slightly jealous!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck, and enjoy!!  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you so much..I've said I'll text Soozi on our way back and if she's around she'll let everyone know which one
> 
> Barnaby is on the list!!!!


I'm logged in and waiting for news! Staying in today! Sooooo excited! xxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

So exited for you hun, good luck, safe journey, watch out for the other silly bu**ers on the road. xx

I'll keep checking in for news


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Safe journey HB I bet you can't wait to meet the little ones  will look in later if I can for an update. 

Viv xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

So excited for an update ha ha!! 

Good luck and have a safe journey! x


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Ohhhhh, can't wait to see what cutie you will pick. Such a hard choice

Aunty M xx.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Ahhh I thought we had news then! Haha!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm back online and keen to read an update


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Why are we waaaaaiting......


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah HB stop with all the kitten hugs and tell us how it went


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Whoop HB has made her choice! No other info yet! Hopefully have a photo any minute. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Exciting times!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

C'mon HB, Don't keep us all in suspense!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ooooo exciting    

Can't wait to find out


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Ooooo exciting
> 
> Can't wait to find out


I bet she's exhausted! I don't think she expects to be back home until around 8pm. I just hope she was ok with her new camera! lol!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Aug 9, 2014)

Excited to see how it's gone &#128522; x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I bet she's exhausted! I don't think she expects to be back home until around 8pm. I just hope she was ok with her new camera! lol!


Oh I bet she is, it's been a really long day, but defiantly worth it though  

She best have been, we want loads of pics


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh the suspense!!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Taps my foot impatiently. Even Skye and Isla are tapping their paws to see their new cousin


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Even I'm waiting excitedly and I don't even have a cat.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

HB has chosen Pythagorus to be known as Heathcliff! Wonderful news!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Wish I knew more but can't contact her now. So thrilled for her. X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Woohoo!! :thumbup: Heathcliff ::001_wub: :001_wub:

Can't wait for lots of pics 

Thanks for updating us Soozi  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone - We're home at last!! Thank you for all the good wishes and i'm sorry it's taken so long to post 

It's been a really long day - we were at the breeders for ages  not necessarily choosing but seeing all the kittens and cats, taking lots of photos and having tea and cake. Then it was the Friday night rush our all the way home!!! But we did make the choice and..

It's Pythagoras 

He stood out straight awayvery confident and playful and his colouring set him apart just a tiny bit from the others. 

We have also decided upon his name and he is going to be Heathcliff. 

It was a tough decision and he was very nearly Barnaby (SusanM) but they had previously registered one so the choice was taken away  We have asked them to hold on to the name Mr Darcy just in case we ever want another lol!!

I took lots of pictures of the choosing, other kittens, Gracie's Mum and sister etc etc but they are all on my camera and I haven't got round to uploading them yet tonight. I promise I will do it first thing in the morning (and I took photos of Jumbo's new baby too). 

He is absolutely adorable and I can't wait to introduce him to the HB household - I think he will fit in just perfectly!!!

Needless to say H, h and G were incredibly pleased to see us when we got home


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww that's a shame about Barnaby! But I'm sure he will suit Heathdliff down to a T! So pleased you have chosen your baby, and you can start to look forward to his imminent arrival properly now you know who you will be bringing home! Sounds like you've had a wonderful day :001_wub:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Aww that's a shame about Barnaby! But I'm sure he will suit Heathdliff down to a T! So pleased you have chosen your baby, and you can start to look forward to his imminent arrival properly now you know who you will be bringing home! Sounds like you've had a wonderful day :001_wub:


It's been really lovely  felt a little guilty about how long we were away from home for H, H and G though - so trying to make it up to them this evening


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your choice :thumbup: I hope you are telling Huck, Holly and Grace all about their new brother so they are ready for when Master Heathcliffe comes home


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> It's been really lovely  felt a little guilty about how long we were away from home for H, H and G though - so trying to make it up to them this evening


I'm sure they'll understand once they meet their new brother! Whether they'll think it's a good thing is another matter!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Ohhh congratulations...... Sounds just perfect, lucky you, very jealous.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Congratulations!  I love the name, I bet you can't wait to get him home!


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Just been catching up on PF - congratulations! How you made a choice, I don't know, they are all scrumptious!

Looking forward to see pics of the new arrival in due course. I'm now feeling broody, damn you!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Big congratulations! HB :thumbup: xx

Sounds like you had a great day   and made the purrfect choice, Heathcliff is absolutely beautiful :001_wub: 

Look forward to your piccies


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations HB t won't be long now and little Heathcliff will be coming home. I bet you are so excited 

Viv xx


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm so excited to see pictures! 

You've made me become a bit MC obsessed. I spent all yesterday reading up on the breed and looking at breeders websites/ pictures. My OH is not happy!!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats HB! So when is the home coming day likely to be?


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So happy for you, I loved Py so can't wait to watch him grow up. Love the name Heathcliff


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so so very thrilled for you, hubby and my nieces and nephews. If I was closer I'd pop round for a cuddle.

I adore the name and I think Heathcliffe is as cute as a wee button.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations HB looking forward to lots of pics and Master Heathcliffes intro thread


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

What shortened name will we be calling Heathcliff? I like Py tho!:001_unsure:
XXX


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations HB, Heathcliff is just adorable :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Waiting eagerly for pics of lil Heathcliff


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so so sorry it's taken so long but it's my birthday today so the phone hasn't stopped and I've just opened my cards and presents. But finally I've uploaded the photos

First of all the choiceHercules, Jason or Pythagoras?????


[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_0707_zpsf5fe9e7b.jpg.html]


This is Grace's Mum and sister (sister is tabby and white)



And Jumbu's Foggarty/Renly?
[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_0725_zps1b38a4df.jpg.html]

And Typhoon desperately wanted me to take him, instead of going to France


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Then at last, for all my PF aunties and uncles, please meet Heathcliff 

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_0751_zps85d8c9ad.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_0757_zpsec145363.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_0816_zps3ef4ba4e.jpg.html]


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How absolutely gorgeous! PY for short is my vote! That lovely little ginger one is sooooo cuuuuute! Thanks for such wonderful photos HB!:thumbup::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
XXX


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Stunning!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful photo's. 

Happy Birthday  xxx


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my... what gorgeous kittens! 
Congratulations on the new addition (to be) and Happy Birthday too!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday HB :biggrin: Hope you're having a fantastic day!
Thanks for an update and pics! Just fab :thumbup:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Great photos and Heathcliff is just absolutely stunning HB, I am very jealous! And although I didn't pick it in the poll, I very much approve of the name, Wuthering Heights is one of and possibly my absolute favourite book ( depending on when you ask me ) and he is definitely handsome enough to carry it off (still think you might be asking for trouble though )

Looking forward to seeing him grow


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

In an MC swoooooooon :001_wub::001_wub:he is stunning and looks full of mischief!!!! Grea photos and Happy Birthday , hope you're being spoilt


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> hope you are telling Huck, Holly and Grace all about their new brother so they are ready for when Master Heathcliffe comes home


They're definitely ready..I've told them he is only a tiny baby and to be gentle with him and they've promised to be very kind to him and look after him 



Susan M said:


> I'm sure they'll understand once they meet their new brother! Whether they'll think it's a good thing is another matter!


I think in time they might actually be pleased - well I think at least Grace will, as she is desperate for a proper playmate 



vivien said:


> Congratulations HB t won't be long now and little Heathcliff will be coming home. I bet you are so excited
> Viv xx


Besides myself with excitement..the best birthday present!!!



LizzieandLoca said:


> You've made me become a bit MC obsessed. I spent all yesterday reading up on the breed and looking at breeders websites/ pictures. My OH is not happy!!


They should come with a health warning - highly addictive  From when I first laid eyes on them in the flesh I always hoped for one, finally got him and that was itI think I need to go to M/Cs anonymous, I just can't stop 



Chillicat said:


> So happy for you, I loved Py so can't wait to watch him grow up. Love the name Heathcliff


 He completely suited the name as soon as we saw him, very handsome and a little bit wild!!!



mudgekin said:


> I'm so so very thrilled for you, hubby and my nieces and nephews. If I was closer I'd pop round for a cuddle.


The kettle is always on and you're always welcome Auntie M xx



Soozi said:


> What shortened name will we be calling Heathcliff? I like Py tho!:001_unsure:
> XXX


We're having a problem with this already so I think I may need another thread for ideasand a poll


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: fabulous photos Py is stunning and I can see why Ty was as popular. Love ginger one too that colour is on my wish list. 
HappyBirthday too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY BUT THE BEST PRESSIE HAS TO BE THE NEW BABY BALL OF FLUFF! HAAVE A GOOD ONE HB I'M SURE YOU WILL THOROUGHLY ENJOY YOUR DAY!
Cat singing Happy Birthday song - YouTube


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Great photos and Heathcliff is just absolutely stunning HB, I am very jealous! And although I didn't pick it in the poll, I very much approve of the name, Wuthering Heights is one of and possibly my absolute favourite book ( depending on when you ask me ) and he is definitely handsome enough to carry it off (still think you might be asking for trouble though )
> 
> Looking forward to seeing him grow


JB, Wuthering Heights is mine too..I really wanted to call him Heathcliff of the Heights but it was too long with his prefix. So he's just Heathcliff. He has such character - very confident and playful but incredibly loving as well. And of course handsome.



Azriel391 said:


> In an MC swoooooooon :001_wub::001_wub:he is stunning and looks full of mischief!!!! Grea photos and Happy Birthday , hope you're being spoilt


Thank youhe is a little mischief maker. I see trouble ahead


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: fabulous photos Py is stunning and I can see why Ty was as popular. Love ginger one too that colour is on my wish list.
> HappyBirthday too.


I've told the breeder at some point to reserve a ginger (not in the immediate future though and to hold onto the name Mr Darcy 



Soozi said:


> HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY BUT THE BEST PRESSIE HAS TO BE THE NEW BABY BALL OF FLUFF! HAAVE A GOOD ONE HB I'M SURE YOU WILL THOROUGHLY ENJOY YOUR DAY!


He is the BEST present although it's a shared one - O/H's in feb and he's insisting on Heathcliff being a joint one


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I've told the breeder at some point to reserve a ginger (not in the immediate future though and to hold onto the name Mr Darcy
> 
> He is the BEST present although it's a shared one - O/H's in feb and he's insisting on Heathcliff being a joint one


Oh right! LOL! so what's it going to be for short? Heathcliff is just too long! There is no way I'd be calling him Cliff either! I'd rather die! LOL!!!:ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy birthday Huckybuck  I can see why Heathcliff stole your heart. I love the red tabby too. But they are all gorgeous to be fair. Such a fantastic birthday present 

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who keeps bursting into full Kate Bush mode!!! 

Lovely photos, it looks like kitten heaven yesterday... Your new boy is just adorable and I do not know how you resisted putting that cheeky little red boy in your handbag!!!!! Happy Birthday HB, I can't think of a more perfect present x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I wouldn't go for Cliff, if you want to shorten it I think Heath is the only way to go unless anyone else has any clever suggestions


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Heath reminds me of Edward Heath! Urghhh! :001_unsure:


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday HB!

Very nice kitten indeed, you must be thrilled



huckybuck said:


> I've told the breeder at some point to reserve a ginger


Ginger??? Its pronounced RED doncha know LOL  



oliviarussian said:


> Am I the only one who keeps bursting into full Kate Bush mode!!!


Heathcliffe! It's me a Kathy, I've come home now. Soooo Cold I'll be under your window!

UGH! Thanks OR, that'll be in my head for the rest of the day now!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful photos HB they are all so :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: but Heathcliff is stunning :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I love him 

And Happy Birthday (you share it with my Nephew ) have a great day  xx



Soozi said:


> Oh right! LOL! so what's it going to be for short? Heathcliff is just too long! There is no way I'd be calling him Cliff either! I'd rather die! LOL!!!:ihih::ihih::ihih:


Noooo! Cliff Richard!!!



Soozi said:


> Heath reminds me of Edward Heath! Urghhh! :001_unsure:


That was my first thought too 

I like Py


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I like Py too!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday HB! Best birthday present ever, good luck topping it next year! 

Gorgeous, gorgeous photos :001_wub: Looks like you had such an amazing day, all of the fluffs are absolutely beautiful! Not jealous of you getting to spend the afternoon with fluffy babies at all :001_tt1:


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

He's gorgeous. I bet you're counting the days until pick up!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

When I think Heath, I think Ledger, who I loved, that's why I like it


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

He is so cute. :001_wub: what about Heathy for short? Regarding sharing your birthday presi with OH that's just not on! Tell him to get his own cat ....preferably a nice little red one:sneaky2:


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Then at last, for all my PF aunties and uncles, please meet Heathcliff
> [/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_0725_zps1b38a4df.jpg.html]


Thank you so much for the photos - I can't wait to meet him now. They are gorgeous pictures, you've done well with the camera!

I'm so glad you picked Heathcliff (the kitten and the name!) he is stunning and the one I would have gone for in the litter. Certainly looking forward to a kitten cuddle sometime!

Binibeca and Dita don't look anywhere near as shaggy are Gracie and Lyra - it it just the light?

Finally HAPPY BIRTHDAY! A huge purr from Lyra and an indifferent glance from Rafferty (he simply can't help himself!) I hope you've had a wonderful day. You deserve to be spoilt rotten!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Am I the only one who keeps bursting into full Kate Bush mode!!!


Your not  I've been head singing for 24 hours now  Luckily I quite like it :roll eyes:



JaimeandBree said:


> I wouldn't go for Cliff, if you want to shorten it I think Heath is the only way to go unless anyone else has any clever suggestions


This is the problem we've got - he is most definitely NOT Cliff 



Soozi said:


> Heath reminds me of Edward Heath! Urghhh! :001_unsure:


Not keen on Heath either 



Citruspips said:


> He is so cute. :001_wub: what about Heathy for short? Regarding sharing your birthday presi with OH that's just not on! Tell him to get his own cat ....preferably a nice little red one:sneaky2:


I've been calling him Heathypy and Master Heathcliff but we need help :001_unsure:

I was ver tempted by the gorgeous red boy but I think Jumbu would have something to say about that!!!!!



jumbu said:


> Thank you so much for the photos - I can't wait to meet him now. They are gorgeous pictures, you've done well with the camera!
> 
> I'm so glad you picked Heathcliff (the kitten and the name!) he is stunning and the one I would have gone for in the litter. Certainly looking forward to a kitten cuddle sometime!
> 
> ...


Having a lovely day so thank you! Dita was incredibly pale, compared to last year - she has Lyra and Grace's face but you would not think it from her colouring. Binibeca, you can tell though - apart from the white it's like looking in a mirror.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Heathcliff is utterly adorable :001_wub: Im like j&b in that when i think Heath i think ledger, so i really like it, but other than that or heathy i cant think of any shortenings!! 

Jumbu your red baby is just scrumptious too :001_wub: 

Im so MC broody right now :001_tt1: If only two wasnt my limit!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I have no nicknames to suggest, but I can sympathise! I picked Orphelia years before the cat existed, I intended to nickname her Fifi, but I knew that never suited her as soon as I met her! There is nothing decent you can abbreviate out of Orphelia so I waited for something to come naturally, she is affectionately known as Moo Moo 
Annelis I didn't choose, but there is nothing decent to abbreviate out of that either, I started calling her Anneweazie, and now her nickname is Weazie! Nothing to do with their names, but they work!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

He's beautiful. So glad you picked Py. Love Heathcliffe, good strong name. All I can think of is Tom Hardy when he played him- gorgeous!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> All I can think of is Tom Hardy when he played him- gorgeous!


Oooh yes DM, he was! *swoon*:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

(Heads to Amazon to find DVD)


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Thank you so much for the photos - I can't wait to meet him now. They are gorgeous pictures, you've done well with the camera!


Totally agree, I love that last snap of your boy. He looks so confident, like he knows we're all swooning over him.

Heathcliff is gorgeous as well. Not sure what to suggest for aa nickname if the obvious ones don't appeal, but my girl gets called all kinds of things that aren't related to her actual name, so I'm sure you'll find something that suits him.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww so happy for you HB  And you to Jum  You're both so lucky to have such gorgeous babies on their way to you! 

Oh and belated Happy Birthday HB


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry I'm late with the congratulations but I've had major pc problems and only just managed to get back online.

Congratulations he is just so :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Love the name Heathcliff as well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> Sorry I'm late with the congratulations but I've had major pc problems and only just managed to get back online.
> 
> Congratulations he is just so :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Love the name Heathcliff as well.


Have just seen your internet problems M2M 

I love the name but i am having problems with the abbreviationsat the moment I am calling him baby boy


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Have just seen your internet problems M2M
> *
> I love the name but i am having problems with the abbreviationsat the moment I am calling him baby boy *


*
*

Think I'd plump for calling him Aitch (H) unless you're one of the many who pronouce it haitch mad2


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh what beautiful babies!!

Heathcliffe is just adorable, i bet you cant wiat to get him home now to meet the others lol!!

Congratulations, when does he come home? xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There is a little twist to this tail 

I had an email from my breeder at lunchtime


Well just wanted to email you This was such a shock but When getting Typhoon ready to take to the airport today , I found he's a little Kink right at the end of his tail . I still had to go to meet the judge from France as she had already left. I took Typhoon so she could examine him and feel his tail . I didn't want her to think I was just saying it . She is going to wait for another litter and was so nice about it . She's been breeding 25 yrs so understands these things happen.
I have Now brought Typhoon home as he can not go for Breeding . He can still be shown in GCCF BUT would have to go in the Pedigree Pet section because of his tail. It is so sad as he's Stunning .
As I will have to make him available again I just wanted to tell you so you didn't wonder what was going on.
He's going to be a Fabulous Pet because his temperament is outstanding . He only had his health flight check yesterday at the vets and she said he was great . Of course not feeling the very tip of his tail . Think he would be fantastic ! in GCCF Pet section , its where lots of Fabulous Pedigree cats are shown that have a slight kink or other minor fault. He's going to be huge .



Much as I'd love to, we just can't take him, having already got Little H.  
But I thought I'd post this on the off chance there was someone else interested in getting a M/C at this time. 

I last saw him when I picked up Little H and I can honestly say he is stunning. Dad is the same Grace and Mum is a champion as well and absolutely beautiful. If I hadn't got Little H, I would be driving in my car to fetch him instead of writing this 

I will post a pic as soon as the breeder puts one up.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> There is a little twist to this tail
> 
> I had an email from my breeder at lunchtime
> 
> ...


Can't you have him as a playmate for little H? It has to be fate that this has happened!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's such a dilemmaI do wonder if the fate part is the fact that I really wanted to try showing again so maybe if I had got him, he wouldn't have made it.

I would love to take him but Grace loves having him as her own playmate and it just wouldn't be fair on the others to go through all the intros again so soon.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> It's such a dilemmaI do wonder if the fate part is the fact that I really wanted to try showing again so maybe if I had got him, he wouldn't have made it.
> 
> I would love to take him but Grace loves having him as her own playmate and it just wouldn't be fair on the others to go through all the intros again so soon.


True, I get where you are coming from, hope somebody snaps him up though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I do too which is why I thought I'd pop him on herejust waiting for a pic as I don't think I kept the last ones I took of him


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> There is a little twist to this tail
> 
> I had an email from my breeder at lunchtime
> 
> ...


I've also.seen him and he is gorgeous! Oh HB!


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Am I missing pic?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He's the boy that started this whole thread - I fell totally in love with him, but, he was already promised to someone else

Since...I have bought Little H, but suddenly, Typhoon has become available again  I deleted all my pictures of him once I bought Little H, as I thought that would be the end of it. Howver he is once again available.

We just can't take him 

But I wondered, if anyone else was looking, they might be interested. So, although I haven't got a pic yet, I think breeder will put one up asap and I will pop it here. In the meantime if anyone is interested I am happy to pass on the name of the breeder. Just PM me.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah ha yep seen him at the beggining of your post. Just didn't know his name bless.xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

On page 31 of this thread is the lastt picture I took of him when went to collect Little H (Pythagoras)

Typhoon is the very last picture


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh that's a shame about Typhoon  but I'm sure he'll have no trouble finding a loving forever home, he's beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Just looked at HB's pic on page 31 of Typhoon! he is a beauty and know he will find that extra special home! X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww no! I can't believe that's happened after all and now you can't have him


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> On page 31 of this thread is the lastt picture I took of him when went to collect Little H (Pythagoras)
> 
> Typhoon is the very last picture


Go get him too   :thumbsup:


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Awww, he is gorgeous are you sure you cant squeeze him in


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

LostSoul said:


> Awww, he is gorgeous are you sure you cant squeeze him in


He's only little HB :thumbsup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shall we do a poll to see if HB should find a way to have little Typhoon too?!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My heart is telling me yes, but my head, no 

Heart: I adore him, set my heart on him, fell in love with him

Head:

I adore the others, love the others and care how they feel.

Firstly, it just wouldn't be fair on the others. They have coped so well with Little H and the dynamics have been established; I'd hate to upset it all again so soon. I would worry dreadfully that Huck would find it too stressful and start over grooming again.

Also Gracie is enjoying Little H enormously and I would worry that a new kitten would bond with him and she would be pushed out. She's still a kitten herself and struggling a bit between being Mum/Sibling to Little H. I don't want her to stop being a kitten.

I am very apprehensive about getting another one so soon, as we already have 2 cats with just a year difference between them. I don't want to be morbid, but the thought of losing 2 or even 3 within a short space of time doesn't bear thinking about yet will probably be inevitable.

I would like another one (and 5 would be my absolute limit) but I have set my heart on a red next time..perhaps in a year or so.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You _definitely_ need a red one in your life! 









Or Red Silver!!! Just look at this gorgeous boy :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Solly He is stunning!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Your points are all very valid and I think you're making the most sensible choice, I was just playing  When you love your babies that much all you want is what is best for them and not for you, I have my heart set on getting my Humphrey maybe next year, or the year after, but he'd have to be very special and I need to be confident he'll fit in with my girls, Orphelia has such a strong character it'll be tricky, but lucky for me i'm in a position i'd be able to know lots and see babies lots in the flesh before any decisions are made.

I think really, fate did intervene, because it meant Little H was the one for you, not Typhoon


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Sometimes fate intervenes and decides you cant have what you what but you can have what you need...I understand why you dont want another just yet, it just seems a cruel twist of fate but just one look at little H and you know you're in love. :001_wub:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> My heart is telling me yes, but my head, no
> 
> Heart: I adore him, set my heart on him, fell in love with him
> 
> ...


Completely empathise with all of what you have said. Daisy will be 9 in April and we would love to add to the family, circumstances at the moment won't allow it and there is this horrendous nagging in the back of our minds that we may upset the apple cart. Of course we would be very, very careful with introductions etc but it's still a worry. Plus all these new babies on PF and in my circle of friends is making us kitten broody!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> My heart is telling me yes, but my head, no
> 
> Heart: I adore him, set my heart on him, fell in love with him
> 
> ...


I have to say is I agree 100% with what you say HB. I'm sure you were sorely tempted though.  xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can understand your feelings about Typhoon HB, but I think fate did play a role here, inthat his reservation fell through AFTER you had Little H home and settled. It's clear that Little H is fitting in well with the others and that Gracie adores him. As lovely as Typhoon is, all kittens are different and we don't know whether he would have been such a good fit. Personally I think it all worked out this way for a reason - Little H is the one you and your furry family were meant to end up with


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

ive just read this thread and can't believe fate chucked such a curved ball at the 11th hour!! but fully understand why you went with your head and didnt end up taking both tho it must have been so hard!

H looks and sounds amazing, glad hes fitting in so well, Ive always looked at your sig and thought how beautiful your feline family is and what stunning names! I would love a MC one day, Im mildly obsessed!

please keep us up to date in pics, its wonderful watching him grow xxxx 

ps I laughed at your story with Huck - my OH had never had a pet and I always had dogs as a child, I felt the children should have a pet and that he really neeeeeded to as well!! I tried various means of persuasion and researched cats needing a home .. he said no to one cat and ended up saying yes to TWO  

Gizmo totally has him wrapped round her paw (yes please, I DO want some ham from your sandwich seeing as you ask ...) but she will push him off the sofa if he wants to snuggle up with me, with a well aimed swipe round the head


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> My heart is telling me yes, but my head, no
> 
> Heart: I adore him, set my heart on him, fell in love with him
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you've said HB 

Sometimes we have to go with what our head is telling us, and deep within our hearts we know that is the best decision.

I always believe things happen for a reason and Little H was meant to be


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh and let's get Little H in your sig!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SummerPoppy said:


> H looks and sounds amazing, glad hes fitting in so well, Ive always looked at your sig and thought how beautiful your feline family is and what stunning names! I would love a MC one day, Im mildly obsessed!
> 
> please keep us up to date in pics, its wonderful watching him grow xxxx


Thank you so much for your kind words SummerPoppyyou'll probably be fed up of photos of my lot after a few weeks as I do tend to post quite often lol!!!!



JaimeandBree said:


> I can understand your feelings about Typhoon HB, but I think fate did play a role here, inthat his reservation fell through AFTER you had Little H home and settled. It's clear that Little H is fitting in well with the others and that Gracie adores him. As lovely as Typhoon is, all kittens are different and we don't know whether he would have been such a good fit. Personally I think it all worked out this way for a reason - Little H is the one you and your furry family were meant to end up with


I thought exactly this too - even when I went to pick up Little H, if the breeder had said Typhoon was available I would have taken him there and thenbut he would have been that bit older and things might not have gone as smoothly..so i do think Little H is somehow meant to be.



JaimeandBree said:


> Oh and let's get Little H in your sig!


Will try to get a nice front on picture soon, though he's changing by the day!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I honestly think fate did intervene little T was not meant to go to France his perfect home is out there waiting for him. HB you were destined to have little H it was all meant to be hun and don't we all love the bones of him. xxx:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I feel for you  but I too think little H is the one for you  my little Marly isn't actually the kitten I enquired about and at a later date, I was given the choice of either him or the original kitten. I decided that as the original kitten wasn't unavailable when I emailed, it wasn't meant to be. 

Boy was I right :001_wub: , little M is everything I could ever want in a kitten and like your little H has fitted in just perfectly  

Having said that, the heart feels how it feels and I would support you 100% if you found you couldn't resist  

I understand re having cats of a similar age, but another way of looking at it is , any upheaval would be being done all at the same time ( well , almost ) and eventually , things would/should settle. IF you got another coonie in a year or two, you would be upsetting the applecart all over again , after everyone had found their place in the colony


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Cats cats cats said:


> I feel for you  but I too think little H is the one for you  my little Marly isn't actually the kitten I enquired about and at a later date, I was given the choice of either him or the original kitten. I decided that as the original kitten wasn't unavailable when I emailed, it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Boy was I right :001_wub: , little M is everything I could ever want in a kitten and like your little H has fitted in just perfectly
> 
> ...


Beautifully put CCC!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Awww HB that's just the luck of it eh! But little H is perfect for you!

I must say, I am very very very very tempted by T, but I'm saving for my wedding at the moment  Urgh! Stunning boy though!


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Awww HB that's just the luck of eh! But little H is perfect for you!
> 
> I must say, I am very very very very tempted by T, but I'm saving for my wedding at the moment  Urgh! Stunning boy though!


It depends what you want to spend on your wedding lol my first cost me £1500 with hand made rings my second was £2000 with a wedding dress off eBay made to measeure lol.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ours is looking to be a tad more than that, though I would gladly spend £2k on the wedding to get a kitten haha


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

To be honist doing it twice. I wouldn't waist the money on it. It's one day costs a fortune and you may be paying it off for years. I know of a couple where oh works spent an absolute fortune on there's. When they came to ours thought guy was going to have a heart attack when he found out how much ours was and what u Payed for my dress. Pmsl think his wife spent more on her dress than we spent on whole thing. And I made my own 3tear cake lol


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow that sounds great! 

Ours is looking like it will end up costing in the regions of £8-10,000 (which is actually very cheap compared to some people I know who are getting married). We are having around 80 people to the wedding, but a big part of me is saying we should just go abroad to get married lol! Much easier and cheaper!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Wow that sounds great!
> 
> Ours is looking like it will end up costing in the regions of £8-10,000 (which is actually very cheap compared to some people I know who are getting married). We are having around 80 people to the wedding, but a big part of me is saying we should just go abroad to get married lol! Much easier and cheaper!


We were going to get married abroad but hubby's mum said she wouldn't come so we did it here instead. As it was the day was perfect until hubby's parents upset hubby and all our guests. They haven't spoken since our wedding day so in hindsight we should have done it abroad! Your wedding, your choice hun


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I work in events and I'm also currently training as a certified wedding stylist and designer - mostly so I can spent other people's money on weddings as I have none of my own


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Omg!!! I just read your story out to OH and we are both in fits of laughter!!!! Bless Huck!!! And your OH!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Omg!!! I just read your story out to OH and we are both in fits of laughter!!!! Bless Huck!!! And your OH!!!


Can't believe you didn't know lol!!!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just read the story of Huck and you and laughed and gasped repeatedly. How naughty!!! But how brilliant hahaha.

Some things are just meant to be!

Z


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The Huck pics have disappeared sorry...
I don't have many as it was way before I was into photography..


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

awww look at him! i don't know anything about maine coon types , but to me he looks perfect :Joyful so small back then!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

OMG I LOVE baby Huck!!!! he is so perfect!


----------

